# Wallerplage in Bayern



## Karl Auer (24. August 2009)

http://www.pnp.de/nachrichten/artikel.php?cid=29-25124519&Ressort=bay&Map=&BNR=0&Titel=
]


----------



## maesox (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Da es bei uns (in unseren Vereinsseen und Flußabschnitten)so gut wie keine Waller gibt,ist es für mich recht schwer vorstellbar,was nicht heißen soll daß ich das nicht glaube!!

Sowas hört man ja immer wieder und die Lebensbedingungen werden immer besser bei uns!!


----------



## TJ. (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Ich sag nur Alle Jahre Wieder kommt 

Das Sommerloch


Ist aber echt jedes jahr das gleiche und die themen werden immer wieder ausgegraben.
Waller Krokodile monster im Badesee immer wieder das gleiche und dann kommen noch so Bezwinger die dann ihre verschrammten Hände zeigen und schreiben das monster wollte mich Fressen Alla Hier war allerdings ein winterloch 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## maesox (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Mein post bezieht sich einzig und allein zur Vermehrung.


----------



## Rotaugen Max (24. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Also ist ja gut möglich, dass es dort (zu) viele Welse gibt. Aber was die Zeitung schreibt ist ja schon fast Bild-Niveau. Hört sich so an als ob die ne Tigerhai-Plage hätten oder so. 

"Wenn der düstere Süßwasserkoloss seinen Höllenschlund aufsperrt, ist nichts mehr sicher etc." |smash:

Naja... Letztlich ist doch wieder der Mensch selbst Schuld. Gleiches Bild wie auch bei anderen Tier- und Pflanzenarten.


----------



## bobbl (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Schwachsinn...


----------



## Barsch26 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

ich glaube das stimmt teilweise aber wenn das stimmt 
sind da schnell viele welsangler andiesem see oder fluss


----------



## HEWAZA (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

so ein Bullshit - 2cm grosse Fressmaschinen. Die pnp will mit dem Schreibstil wohl noch die Bild toppen.


Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

denke schon das da einiges dran ist .... 
allerdings wird auch immer gern nach Schuldigen gesucht - mancherorts sinds die Kormorane, andererorts halt große Waller.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Der Bericht ist völliger Schwachsinn!
Meines Wissens hat noch kein Wels nen intaktes Gewässer ( Ich meine keine Vereinsgewässer von der grösse eines Gartenteichs) leergefressen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Nun, die Dinge ändern sich halt....

und wo früher die Waller aufgrund klimatischer Bedingungen alle 5 Jahre ablaichten, tun sie dies nun jedes Jahr aufs Neue. So geschehen bei uns.

Wie sich das längerfristig auf die Artenzusammensetzung auswirken wird, wer weiß?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Finniboy (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Und was sagt uns das? Wer nen Wels faengt soll ihn mitnehmen! Ich hab selbst noch 5 Stck in der Truhe :g


----------



## weserwaller (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Finniboy schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das? Wer nen Wels faengt soll ihn mitnehmen! Ich hab selbst noch 5 Stck in der Truhe :g


 

Traurig dass, das so ist.


----------



## Andal (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Was ist daran so traurig? Es ist die logische Konsequenz, wenn es von einer Art einen zu starken Überhang gibt. Wären es Brassen, oder Karauschen würdest du sicher nicht trauern. Aber weils scheinbar das erklärte Lieblingsfischi ist, soll das nicht sein dürfen?

Was besseres, als solche Storys vom Mörder-Waller kann einem Gewässer gar nicht passieren. Sauber die Panik schüren und sehr viele Badegäste und deren Haustiere werden nicht um eure Posen herumschwimmen, weil ihnen der Vergaser auf Grundeis geht!


----------



## weserwaller (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist daran so traurig? Es ist die logische Konsequenz, wenn es von einer Art einen zu starken Überhang gibt. Wären es Brassen, oder Karauschen würdest du sicher nicht trauern. Aber weils scheinbar das erklärte Lieblingsfischi ist, soll das nicht sein dürfen?


 

Traurig ist nur die Tatsache sich die Truhe voll zu angeln und nicht die ob es um meinen erklärten Lieblingsfisch geht.


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Traurig ist nur die Tatsache sich die Truhe voll zu angeln und nicht die ob es um meinen erklärten Lieblingsfisch geht.


 
#q

Um C&R geht es in diesem Thread nicht.....damit man das gleich mal im Keim erstickt....


----------



## Taxidermist (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Hey Weserwaller,was in dem Zeitungsartikel,in zugegeben reißerischer Manier geschrieben steht,ist in vielen Süddeutschen Gewässeren Realität.
So hat der Waller z.B. in BW keine Schonzeit mehr, kein Mindestmaß,zudem besteht
Entnahmegebot.An meinem Vereinsgewässer sind kürzlich son paar C&R Helden dabei gesehen worden wie sie einen der Schadfische wieder zurücksetzten,mit dem Ergebnis
das sie bei uns keinen Angelschein mehr erhalten!
Das schlimmste an der Wallersituation ist eigentlich,dass solche Opfer der Angelindustrie,
welche es seit Jahren propagiert,dass es besonders trendy sei,auf diese Fische zu angeln,immer noch viele Angler(oft illegal) dazu bringt,diese Fische in ihre Gewässer zu besetzen.So wird über die natürliche Verbreitung der Waller hinnaus,inzwischen fast 
jedes Deutsche Gewässer mit dieser Trendfischart besetzt.
Leider sind diese "Opfer",allgemein als eher unkritisch zu sehen,dies liegt in der Natur der
Sache,denn sonst währen sie nicht so leicht zu beeinflussen!
Aber anderen Anglern vorzuwerfen ihren Fang sinnvoll zu verwenden(und vorher einzufrieren),ist wohl die Krönung der Ignoranz!Armes Deutschland sag ich dazu.

Taxidermist


----------



## Doanaplantscha (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Andal schrieb:


> Was ist daran so traurig? Es ist die logische Konsequenz, wenn es von einer Art einen zu starken Überhang gibt. Wären es Brassen, oder Karauschen würdest du sicher nicht trauern. Aber weils scheinbar das erklärte Lieblingsfischi ist, soll das nicht sein dürfen?
> 
> Was besseres, als solche Storys vom Mörder-Waller kann einem Gewässer gar nicht passieren. Sauber die Panik schüren und sehr viele Badegäste und deren Haustiere werden nicht um eure Posen herumschwimmen, weil ihnen der Vergaser auf Grundeis geht!


 
Geh Andal des glaubst doch selber net das da niemand mehr in da Isar zum baden geht.

Von mir aus hamma halt eine Wallerplage, die Zeitungen im Deggendorfer und Passauer Bezirk spinnen schon seit einiger Zeit und bringen die tollen Meldungen.
Kein Mensch fischt die Isar oder gar Donau von Wallern frei oder dezimiert sie zumindest, wie schon beim selben Thema im Rhein werden sie höchstens mehr anstatt weniger.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Andal schrieb:


> Was besseres, als solche Storys vom Mörder-Waller kann einem Gewässer gar nicht passieren. Sauber die Panik schüren und sehr viele Badegäste und deren Haustiere werden nicht um eure Posen herumschwimmen, weil ihnen der Vergaser auf Grundeis geht!



Klappt leider nicht, habe ich mal an einer Kneipp-Tretstelle ausprobiert,mit Wallergeschirr und allem Geangelt und auch allen artig gesagt das das die beste Welsstelle im Fluss ist (stimmt wirklich,nur die grössen verschwiegen).
Nicht einer hat seitdem die Stelle gemieden.


----------



## JimiG (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@ weserwaller
Na komm mal das Thema mit dem Fische mitnehmen und so, das wird hier schon in einigen anderen Foren mehr als ausreichend behandelt.
Wer Fische gerne ist, der solls doch machen (ich zähle auch dazu). Ich persönlich habe auch immer einen kleinen Vorrat verschiedenster Fische in meiner Tiefkühltruhe.

Der Artikle über die angebliche Wallerplage ist aber absolut im BILD-Style verfasst. Siehe BILD von heute mit dem Artikel "Neunaugen töten Wal"


----------



## Crotalus (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> ...
> Kein Mensch fischt die Isar oder gar Donau von Wallern frei oder dezimiert sie zumindest, wie schon beim selben Thema im Rhein werden sie höchstens mehr anstatt weniger.



Jupp, die Welse sind im kommen und das hat auch viel mit den steigenden Wassertemperaturen zu tun. Das starke Anwachsen der Populationen wird sich auch nicht durch ein Entnahmegebot verhindern lassen bzw. sich deutlich bemerkbar machen. Das wird einfach über eine gesteigerte Reproduktionsrate ausgleichen. Alle die jetzt schreien, sollten sich im Klaren sein, dass der Wels hier schon seit einiger Zeit deutlich bessere Bedingungen vorfindet, als wie vor 20 Jahren. Dementsprechend wachsen die Bestände explosionsartig. Der Vergleich zu den Brachsen ist zwar nicht ganz richtig, ist aber auch nicht so falsch. Die Abschaffung des Schutzstatus der Art ist nur eine logische Konsequenz der momentanen Entwicklung.


----------



## Seefliege (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

#h

welse sind keine "schadfische". ich halte solche behauptungen für respektlos der lebendigen kreatur gegenüber ... sie sind halt anpassungsfähiger als andere arten. sie brauchen z.b. für ihr wachstum weniger futterfisch, als andere raubfische. das sie gewässer oder gewässersysteme kaputt machen, ist ein märchen aus dem reich "bild dir deine meinung" oder vielleicht besser "einbildung ist auch eine bildung". außer das gewässer ist ein 1 ha großer tümpel, wo ein verein alljährlich sein geld für besatzfische zum fenster raus wirft. die großen räuber findens toll. und viele schreien, "die welse müssen raus, unsere schönen k2 karpfen etc." . bei uns in der gegend gibt es schon seit jahren so eine "provinzposse" namens "güldendorfer see". auch dort standen schon mehrmals artikel zur "bestie wels/waller" in der zeitung. #q die natur reguliert die fischbestände unserer gewässer von ganz allein, auch ohne unser zutun. |kopfkrat das setzt natürlich eine vernünftige entnahme von fischen aus dem gewässer voraus. ich meine hier mit absicht nicht C&R. der wels nimmt einfach eine nische ein. er ist zur zeit im vergleich die effektivere , überlebensfähigere art ... |sagnix


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Da der Wels ja ein guter Speisefisch ist , denke ich dass früher oder später die Berufsfischer in solchen Gewässern der "Plage" zuleibe rücken werden und sich das Geld damit verdienen, was Ihnen durch das Aalfangverbot verloren geht.... Es gibt doch in jedem Jahrzehnt mal von irgendeiner Tierart irgendwo zuviel auf einmal, das ändert sich dann auch irgendwann wieder , entweder durch Umwelteinflüsse oder Menschen die auf den Geschmack gekommen sind |supergri Und wenn die Tiere nicht unter Schutz stehen (Beispiel Cormoran) wird auch irgendwann alles wieder im Gleichgewicht sein.

Meine Meinung |wavey:


----------



## weserwaller (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



.::M.a.n.u::. schrieb:


> Um C&R geht es in diesem Thread nicht.....damit man das gleich mal im Keim erstickt....



Im Keim bereits komplett erstickt, ist die Tatsache das es erst durch Einbringung durch den Menschen diese Misere entstanden ist.
Ich bin übrigens der Letzte den du für eine C&R Diskussion herkriegen könntest, da mir persönlich dieses Thema am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Hey Weserwaller,.....der Schadfische ...
> 
> .....jedes Deutsche Gewässer mit dieser Trendfischart besetzt.
> Leider sind diese "Opfer",allgemein als eher unkritisch zu sehen,dies liegt in der Natur der
> ...




Arm ist allein die Tatsache das die waren Opfer als Täter dagestellt werden.

Bedenke man die zahlreichen Besatzmaßnahmen welche in den 70er und 80 Jahren ind den Flüssen und See geschehen sind.


Hatte das Lebenwesen in diesen Fall die Möglichkeit der Wahl?
Nein natürlich nicht! wie auch!
Und nun ist es uns wieder Wahllos ausgesetzt und das Hinkt an der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Denny79 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Also bei uns in der Elbe und Schwarzen Elster haben wir ein Wels Problem.
8-10 Welse meißt unter 70cm sind am Tag keine Seltenheit!!!  
Das schlimmste ist jedoch das es immer wieder Angler gibt ,
die den Welse in unseren Seen einsetzen!!!
In 10 Jahren muß wohl niemand mehr nach Italien oder Spanien fahren
 um auf Wels zu fischen.
Die vermehren sich in den letzten Jahren wie Unkraut.
Nicht um sonnst werden die Mindestmaße vom Wels herunter gesetzt.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Denny79 schrieb:


> Nicht um sonnst werden die Mindestmaße vom Wels herunter gesetzt.



Leider nein,nur aus reiner Polemik.
Gehe zur einer Behörde und verlange Schadensersatz wegen Kormoran,Reiher und co du wist kein Erfolg haben.
Behaupte das der Wels schuld ist, sofort werden Gesetze geändert ,da man ja dank Bild-Zeitung den schuldigen gefunden hat.


----------



## pike1984 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Is ja witzig-hab den Artikel gestern in der PNP gelesen und auch mich hat der überzogene Schreibstil ein wenig zum schmunzeln gebracht. Der beschriebene Sachverhalt entspricht im übrigen was die Rott zumindest im Abschnitt meines Vereins betrifft defintiv nicht der Realität. Habe dort noch nie von einem gefangenen Wels gehört, geschweige denn selber einen erwischt-auch keinen kleinen. In der Vils, die ich 2 Jahre befischt habe, siehts schon ein bisschen anders aus, jedoch kann ich mir die Lage dort nicht so dramatisch vorstellen wie im Artikel beschrieben.
Und dass ein so großer Fluss wie die Isar trotz sehr gutem Wallerbestand "leergefressen" wird-naja...|bla:


----------



## Andal (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Auch das leuchtet nicht ein.

Soll er, wenn er entsprechend fängt und entnimmt, weil es die Situaution erfordert, Fisch essen bis ihm die Gräten aus den Ohren kommen? Tiefkühler wurden ja deswegen erfunden, damit man Lebensmittel frisch halten kann!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wo das Problem liegt.
Seit Jahren werden in unsere Gewässer tausende und abertausende von Karpfen gesetzt, eine Fischart, die sich in den allermeisten Fällen nicht mal selbst reproduzieren kann, also eine vollkommen unnatürliche und vom Menschen aufgezwungene Sache. Kaum einer beschwert sich, denn leichter als mit dem Fang eines Satzkarpfens kommt man wohl kaum zu seinem Fisch.

Nun muss man schon wissen, dass der Waller in sehr vielen Regionen Bayerns ganz einfach schon immer zuhause ist, was ihn von der Passung in seinen Lebensraum irgendwie "natürlicher" macht als eben den Karpfen. 
Nun nimmt sich der Waller auch noch die Frechheit heraus, sich regelmäßig fortzupflanzen. Wo kommen wir denn hin, wenn er sorgfältig eingesetzte Karpfen frisst?

Also, wenn mit dieser Logik irgendwas nicht ganz stimmt, dann weiß ich auch nicht...
#c


----------



## schadstoff (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Wenn das alles so Dramatisch wäre hätte der Rio Ebro schon lang nicht mehr so gute Karpfen und Zanderbestände.
#d




#h


----------



## Gardenfly (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Bevor man einheimische Fische aus den Gewässer entfernen will,sollte man sich um Fremdfische wie Karpfen,Zander und Regenbogenforellen kümmern.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Im Main war der Waller auch nie heimisch - stammen ebenfall nur von Besatzmaßnahmen in den 70er/80er Jahren.... nur soviel zu "heimischen Fischen"



Sorry, aber der Wels ist in ganz Deutschland heimisch gewesen.
Nur die Gegner und die Chemie haben ihn fast ausgerottet.
Westlich des Rheines ist er in der Tat ein Fremdfisch,aber vom Schwarzen Meer bis Dänemark ist er heimisch (und zum Teil stark gefährdet).


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Meiner Kenntnis nach ist der Waller über den Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal nach Westdeutschland eingewandert und halt von irgendwelchen Idioten in fast jede Pfütze
besetzt worden.Natürliche vorkommen gab es ansonsten nur in der Oder und der Wakenitz.
Gegen den Waller in großen Flüssen mag ich gar nichts haben,denn dort paßt er wenigstens hin.Aber im Neckar ist z.B. schon ein Übergroßes Vorkommen erreicht,der Zanderbestand ist inzwischen stark eingebrochen und im oberen Neckar besetzen Vereine
inzwischen schon Weißfische!
Von wegen sark gefährdet!Und wenn die blöden Holländer den Waller,der inzwischen in der Maas angekommen ist,sogar unter Naturschutz stellen,so mag das daran liegen,dass
die Angler dort nur auf zukünftige Drillerlebnisse hoffen.Und wenn die Waller sich auch
dort etablieren,dann können sie mal schauen,wo ihre guten Zanderbestände hingehen!
Ich habe dieses Jahr bereits 4 Waller bis 1,40m in meinem Baggersee gefangen.Der Komentar meines 16 järigen Angellehrlings,beim Aufschneiden des 1,40 Wallers,als ne Menge Laich zum Vorschein kam:"Gut wieder ein paar tausend Waller weniger".
Bei diesem See hat es sich vor Jahren noch um den typischen Hecht-Schleien See gehandelt.Von Schleien gibt es keine Spur mehr,vormals gab es sie in kapitalen Größen bis
10 Pfd.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gardenfly (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei diesem See hat es sich vor Jahren noch um den typischen Hecht-Schleien See gehandelt.Von Schleien gibt es keine Spur mehr,vormals gab es sie in kapitalen Größen bis
> 10 Pfd.
> 
> Taxidermist



Kormorans Lieblingsfutter !!
oder Opfer von Karpfenbesatz,leider hört man oft das Schleien und Karrauschen weg sind, bei näheren Nachfagen merkt man das der Karpfenbesatz deutlich erhöht wurde.

Schaut mal auf der Seite der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Elbe vorbei, da werden Fremdfische in einen Dokument behandelt. Da steht nichts von Wels, aber vom Zander da er zwichen 900 und 1492 im Elbebereich evtl. eingewandert ist (galt früher als Heimisch,jetzt unklarer Status).


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Gardenfly,Die von dir angeführten Verdächtigen,Karpfen und Kormoran kommen sicherlich noch verstärkend zu dem hohen Fraßdruck der Waller hinzu.
Obwohl bei uns schon lange kein Karpfenbesatz(mindestens 20 Jahre) stattfand.Allerdings
haben wir Karpfen bis 58 Pfd. drin und es wird vermutet,dass es im Supersommer 2003
auch zum erfolgreichen Ablaichen kam.
Hast du vielleicht einen Link zu der Arbeitsgemeinschaft Elbe?
Ich hab nun selbst mal gegoogelt:http://www.arge-elbe.de/wge/Download/Texte/08Fremdfische_deu.pdf

Taxidermist


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Meiner Kenntnis nach ist der Waller über den Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal nach Westdeutschland eingewandert und halt von irgendwelchen Idioten in fast jede Pfütze
> besetzt worden.Natürliche vorkommen gab es ansonsten nur in der Oder und der Wakenitz.




Der Waller ist im gesamten Donaueinzugsgebiet schon immer heimisch gewesen. Dass man von ihm früher nicht soviel gehört hat, hat zwei Gründe:

1. Kaum jemand hat speziell auf ihn geangelt.
2. Er hat lange nicht so erfolgreich abgelaicht wie er es nun tut.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Kohlmeise,Ich meinte auch damit,dass die Waller eben aus der Donau(Osten),über diesen Kanal nach Westen eingewandert sind.War vielleicht etwas mißverständlich formuliert.
Ansonsten hast du mit den zwei angeführten Punkten sicher recht!

Taxidermist


----------



## HEWAZA (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

warum wird der Waller immer als Fressmaschine dargestellt. Wörter wie Fraßdruck, leerfressen usw. sind unangebracht und nur durch Unwissen zu erklären.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Hewaza,Wenn ich in einem 1,20m Waller ein junges Bläßhuhn neben einem sicher 3Pfd.
Brassen finde und er zudem noch mein ca.600 gr. Rotauge fressen wollte,so nenne
ich das zumindest mal einen gesegneten Apetit.
Vielleicht liegt es daran,dass du noch nie einen aufgeschnitten hast,so dass du glaubst,
die leben von Luft und Liebe!

Taxidermist


----------



## HEWAZA (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

ne das glaub ich nicht, hab aber auch schon mal einen Zander aufgemacht der 11! Rotfedern in seinen Magen hatte! Wollte damit nur sagen das ein Wels kein schlechter, sogar ein besserer Futterverwerter, als ein Hecht, oder sogar Zander ist. Desweiteren frisst ein Wels im gegensatz zu Hecht u. Zander auch anderes Getier als nur Fisch.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Clouserfan (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

So kann man Angler veranlassen in Scharen an diese Gewässer zu fahren. Eine Welsplage ist das beste Lockmittel in der Urlaubszeit für zahlendes Publikum zu sorgen. Die Bildzeitung lässt grüßen!!!!
Im übrigen ist wissenschaftlich belegt, dass Welse 6 kg Futter für 1 kg Lebendmasse benötigen. Und dies noch nicht genug! Er frisst so ziemlich alles was ihm vor die Barteln kommt. Die Wachstumsraten sind auch bekannt. Und wenn ein Wels im Sommer viel frisst ist das eigentlich nur natürlich.
Ich kann eigentlich nicht nachvollziehen warum eine Zeitungsente hier bei den Anglern soviel Unruhe erzeugt.
Die Welse halten sowieso nur für die von den schwarzen Vögeln leergefressenen Gewässer den Kopf her.Ein gutes Beispiel habe ich vor der eigenen Haustür. Der Untreusee. Jeden Winter 200-300 Kormorane ständig am See und in der Saale.
Aber die Waller fressen hier die Seen leer. Diese  Mär hört man überall.
Wers glabt wird seelig. Wer nicht....

Viel Spaß beim posten! Warum seit Ihr eigentlich nicht angeln?


----------



## HEWAZA (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

weil manch unwissende Angler dann jeden gefangen Wels abknüppeln, einfrieren oder ins Gebüsch werfen. Darum poste ich hier! Viel Spass beim Angeln.

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Frankenfischer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Auch in meinen Vereinsgewässern (Fränkische Rezat, Sulzach, Altmühl und Wörnitz) kann man seit einigen Jahren die Zunahme von Welsen beobachten. Von einer Welsplage will ich noch nicht sprechen, da ich aber die genannten Gewässer schon seit 1980 befische und außer in der Wörnitz nie Waller gefangen worden sind, betrachten wir das Ganze schon sehr skeptisch. Vor allem in der Rezat, die aufgrund der geringen Breite und durchschnittlichen Tiefe nicht gerade als "Wallergewässer" bezeichnet werden kann. Für die Rezat wurde vor einigen Jahren von der Fachberatung für Fischerei des Bezirks Mittelfranken das Schonmaß für die Waller aufgehoben. Begründung war, dass der Waller in den Mainzuflüssen nicht heimisch ist.


----------



## sendlinks (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Vor Jahren hieß es vom Riegsee auch "Wallerplage". Obwohl wir mehrmals gezielt darauf gefischt haben, Tag und Nacht, vom Boot und vom Ufer, geschleppt ....u.s.w immer wieder Schneider. Jetzt im Juli mal einen mit 80cm, aber von Plage ja wohl keine Rede.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Moin moin,

Plage hin oder her ...... Es wird Gewässer geben auf die es zutrifft und welche auf die es nicht zutrifft. Und es wird Gewässer geben andenen sich ein "Kommen" bemerkbar macht.
Mitlerweile hab ich hier die ersten Angler getroffen die von Karpfen auf Wels umgestiegen sind. Warum wohl??


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Gunnar,nachdem die Leute sowieso alle mit Rodpods und Karpfenequipment ausgestattet sind,welches sich durchaus auch auf Waller einsetzen läßt,ist dies ja auch naheliegend!
Die Industrie wirb ja auch massiv und dem kann sich auch nicht jeder entziehen.
Ich für meinen Teil fische deutlich primitiver auf die Bartelträger (auch erfolreich) und 
schiele,manchmal schon neidisch,auf das gute Gerät der Karpfenpezies.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Hi Taxi,

Na klar läßt sich vieles von dem Karpfengedöns auch beim Wallerangeln einsetzen. Aber darauf wollt ich nicht hinaus. Mitlerweile gibts es wohl gewässer an denen sich ein Ansitz auf waller eher lohnt als wie auf karpfen. Das dürfte dann wohl eher ein "Umsteigegrund" sein.
Und ganz ehrlich , ich treibe mich auch schon öfter in den wallerecken rum um Erfahrung zu sammeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Gunnar.Wenn du mal in den Süden kommst,meld dich per PN ,denn unser ganzer See (160 ha) ist inzwischen "Wallerecke".Dazu kenne ich noch ein paar Kleinsgewässer,wo es zur Zeit punkt 11.00 Uhr nur so klatscht,dass die wenigen Weißfische schon aufs Ufer springen.
Nächste Woche gehts wieder raus auf den Baggersee und es reicht ein großer Köfi
an der Pose,dass ganze im Freiwasser vom Boot präsentiert,ich bin sicher wieder was zu ziehen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

@Taxi,

Wenn ich mal in den Süden komme ......... ja wenn LOL......... Weiter wie bis Aachen hab ich es noch nicht geschafft. Aber Danke für das Angebot , man weiß ja nie wies kommt....
Dann noch ein fettes Petri für nächste Woche , viel Glück!!!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Wenn das alles so Dramatisch wäre hätte der Rio Ebro schon lang nicht mehr so gute Karpfen und Zanderbestände.
> #d
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Achso hier noch ein Bild vom einen Abfischen!


----------



## Doanaplantscha (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr beim Aalfischen oder auch sonst mit Tauwurm noch keinen einzigen Waller als Beifang und das in der Donau. Eine Plage sieht bei mir anders aus.

Die ist meist zwischen 5 und 15 cm groß, hat einen "Riesenschädel" und eine Saugscheibe am Bauch und kommt aus dem Schwarzen Meer. #:


----------



## HEWAZA (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

so siehts aus, aber die Grundeln fressen ja keine Gewässer leer... sie sind ja keine 2 Meter und verschlingen ganze Enten! Aber das diese eingeschleppte Plage ganze Laichgehege fressen und dadurch 1000de Fische vernichten sieht keiner.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> so siehts aus, aber die Grundeln fressen ja keine Gewässer leer... sie sind ja keine 2 Meter und verschlingen ganze Enten! Aber das diese eingeschleppte Plage ganze Laichgehege fressen und dadurch 1000de Fische vernichten sieht keiner.




Wie kommst du auf eingeschlepprt ??
Der Wels ist bei uns heimisch ...

Uli


----------



## mike_w (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Und wenn die blöden Holländer den Waller,der inzwischen in der Maas angekommen ist,sogar unter Naturschutz stellen,so mag das daran liegen,dass
> die Angler dort nur auf zukünftige Drillerlebnisse hoffen.
> Taxidermist



Die Aussage ist so ziemlicher Unsinn. Der Wels steht in Holland schon seit Jahrzehnten unter Naturschutz, weil damals in Holland ein winziger Welsbestand existierte. Erst seit einigen Jahren werden durch Zuwanderungen aus Deutschland stets mehr Welse gefangen, so dass die Holländer den Schutzstatus aufheben wollen. Leider.

Ein Kollege von mir fing im April (Schonzeit) an einem Warmwasserauslauf am Niederrhein an einem Nachmittag ca. 25 Zander bis 50cm beim "Barschangeln". Regelmäßige Fänge von 10 und mehr Zandern am Tag sind in der Laichzeit an diesen Stellen normal. Daher gehe ich von einer Zanderplage aus. 

Aufgrund der Zanderplage plädiere ich jetzt für den Niederrhein für eine vollständige Aufhebung der Zanderschonzeit und Mindestmaß, sowie für eine Entnahmepflicht für alle Zander. Durch den Überbestand des nicht einheimischen Zanders gibt es kaum noch Hechte im Niederrhein und der Ukelei- und Rotaugenbestand ist nach Untersuchungen der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft auch stark zurückgegangen. Deswegen muss der Zander entfernt werden.

So wird beim Waller argumentiert.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

Moin moin,


> Regelmäßige Fänge von 10 und mehr Zandern am Tag *sind in der Laichzeit* an diesen Stellen normal. Daher gehe ich von einer Zanderplage aus.


Dieser Vergleich ist der einste Hinkefuß. Da ist ja ein Rollstuhl von nöten. Laichzeit ...... das lernt man beim Fischereilehrgang schon in der ersten halben Stunde........... und außerdem ... in der Zanderschonzeit auf Barsch ... ist auch hinterfragungswürdig...... zumindest sollte man diese Laichstellen meiden........



> So wird beim Waller argumentiert.


Billige Stammstischpolemik außem Glasbiergeschäft. Aber gut , mit ner Zielfischbrille vor Augen ist es schwer objektiv zu bleiben........


----------



## Gardenfly (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wallerplage in Bayern*

|good:





mike_w schrieb:


> Die Aussage ist so ziemlicher Unsinn. Der Wels steht in Holland schon seit Jahrzehnten unter Naturschutz, weil damals in Holland ein winziger Welsbestand existierte. Erst seit einigen Jahren werden durch Zuwanderungen aus Deutschland stets mehr Welse gefangen, so dass die Holländer den Schutzstatus aufheben wollen. Leider.
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir fing im April (Schonzeit) an einem Warmwasserauslauf am Niederrhein an einem Nachmittag ca. 25 Zander bis 50cm beim "Barschangeln". Regelmäßige Fänge von 10 und mehr Zandern am Tag sind in der Laichzeit an diesen Stellen normal. Daher gehe ich von einer Zanderplage aus.
> 
> ...



|good:
es wird leider zu oft nach eigenen Vorlieben geschützt.


----------

